# Guess What I Found At K-Mart....



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I am walking through looking at shit in the sporting goods and I look down and see the swivel seat mounts for boats for 4.99 and the pedestals they go on about 9-10 inches tall for 11.99,i was just about to order some offline.They have boat seats also but none i liked.So if anyone else wants to get some you know where to go.I was all excited and shit,i just turned 18 today so it was a good present to myself.Ill post pics when i finish my interior im doing myself.


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 18 2007, 11:39 PM~7295560
> *I am walking through looking at shit in the sporting goods and I look down and see the swivel seat mounts for boats for 4.99 and the pedestals they go on about 9-10 inches tall for 11.99,i was just about to order some offline.They have boat seats also but none i liked.So if anyone else wants to get some you know where to go.I was all excited and shit,i just turned 18 today so it was a good present to myself.Ill post pics when i finish my interior im doing myself.
> *


walmart also has them for the same price


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

the ones for 4.99 just spin freely,,,,the ones for a little more $$ actually lock in place at different positions


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Feb 20 2007, 09:33 PM~7312201
> *the ones for 4.99 just spin freely,,,,the ones for a little more $$ actually lock in place at different positions
> *


My first car was a 74 monte carlo and i had to junk it but i kept the swivel seats from it,when i moved the seats got thrown out so ive always wanted swivel seats again and the driver side latch was broke so it would spin free


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 19 2007, 01:39 AM~7295560
> *I am walking through looking at shit in the sporting goods and I look down and see the swivel seat mounts for boats for 4.99 and the pedestals they go on about 9-10 inches tall for 11.99,i was just about to order some offline.They have boat seats also but none i liked.So if anyone else wants to get some you know where to go.I was all excited and shit,i just turned 18 today so it was a good present to myself.Ill post pics when i finish my interior im doing myself.
> *



pics please


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 21 2007, 01:46 AM~7314545
> *My first car was a 74 monte carlo and i had to junk it but i kept the swivel seats from it,when i moved the seats got thrown out so ive always wanted swivel seats again and the driver side latch was broke so it would spin free
> *


sounds dangerous. dont you think? bass pro shop also has them for cheap


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

link??


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Bass Pro Shops 

Cabelas

Herters

Gander Mountain

Holiday Plus

Most any Major Outdoor retailer has teh Locking ones for boats......


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 21 2007, 10:59 AM~7315966
> *sounds dangerous. dont you think? bass pro shop also has them for cheap
> *


the not locking part?I got a chance to mount them up and the have no room to spin free when the door is closed,wedged on the middle console and the door,swivels with the door open though...


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

NO, that is not a thumbs up. Those kmart swivels are shit. invest in good locking ones. I'll have pics up of my swivel seats as soon as my camera works. I fabricated my own.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

they work 
people use them for show cars not everyday use


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 2 2007, 04:59 PM~7392295
> *NO, that is not a thumbs up.  Those kmart swivels are shit.  invest in good locking ones.  I'll have pics up of my swivel seats as soon as my camera works.  I fabricated my own.
> *


I saw your swivel seats and they suck,your just a loser


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Mar 3 2007, 07:47 PM~7399170
> *I saw your swivel seats and they suck,your just a loser
> *


Funny how thats coming from someone putting a seat on a 9" pedistal with a boat swivel brackets. I'm aware you can cut it down, but I think it will look funny.
As of what I've done sucking, we'll let the people on lil decide that. Here they are without the brackets
















I'll have new pics up soon of them in the car.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 5 2007, 06:07 PM~7412897
> *Funny how thats coming from someone putting a seat on a 9" pedistal with a boat swivel brackets.  I'm aware you can cut it down, but I think it will look funny.
> As of what I've done sucking, we'll let the people on lil decide that.  Here they are without the brackets
> 
> ...


The biscuits look all fucked up...The material is supposed to be fairly tight before you apply your buttons,you tucked it in then applied the buttons.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Heres some of my work,more coming soon...


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Mar 5 2007, 10:33 PM~7415234
> *The biscuits look all fucked up...The material is supposed to be fairly tight before you apply your buttons,you tucked it in then applied the buttons.
> *


ummm wrong, I sewed it all down, then did the buttons. The material is tight. And I'm sure you shouldn't be giving me advice when I've been doing this a lot longer than you. You're the one who posted a few months back "How Do I Do Button Tuft? What do I even use to cut the foam?" http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=258894&hl=


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I am in no way a proffesional,yeah i asked but now i know,and i know you did it wrong,your not supposed to sew down the biscuits you idiot,cant you see that it looks like crap,looks like you got it on sale from the dollar store.heres what it should look like...notice the difference?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Mar 6 2007, 01:38 PM~7420105
> *I am in no way a proffesional,yeah i asked but now i know,and i know you did it wrong,your not supposed to sew down the biscuits you idiot,cant you see that it looks like crap,looks like you got it on sale from the dollar store.heres what it should look like...notice the difference?
> 
> 
> ...


there are many diffrent styles. I perfer to sew it so it holds up better. And this criticsm is coming from a jobless 18 year old who can only afford to shop at the dollar store, so I'm taking it with a grain salt. Plus that was done by someone doing it for decades. I've been doing it for only 4 years. This was the first attempt at button tuft.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 6 2007, 05:56 PM~7421982
> *there are many diffrent styles.  I perfer to sew it so it holds up better.  And this criticsm is coming from a jobless 18 year old who can only afford to shop at the dollar store, so I'm taking it with a grain salt.  Plus that was done by someone doing it for decades.  I've been doing it for only 4 years.  This was the first attempt at button tuft.
> *


I have a job you mark ass bitch,4 years and it looks like that,you need a new hobby.Post up some of your work.My vinyl top is emaculate,my suicide hood,my headliner,you wanna see my door panels too?i saw your headliner and the buttons are all cock eyed.IT LOOKS LIKE PURE ASS!I make bank workin on cars,ever seen my brothers impala?all the work done by me.ill get some pics of that too.your first three sentences are all wrong...start a pole for your seats and make sure it says youve been doing interiors for 4 years now.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

hmmm, just a lil while ago you were bitching u had no job. Shit, and if you're such a pro, how come you had to ask about cutting damn foam? Plus bragging about a headliner and door panels is retarded when from the pics you posted with the swirl fabric, all you had to do was spray them. Wow, spraying and covering is tough stuff! spraying glue makes you a pro! So keep talking little boy. However the top looks really good though, but I think it would look better in cloth. Thats just my opinion. I did my own too, but I like how you put all the chrome trim on it, that looks pretty classy. :thumbsup: (no point in just being an asshole back to you if you do good work...)


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 7 2007, 07:33 AM~7426213
> *hmmm, just a lil while ago you were bitching u had no job.  Shit, and if you're such a pro, how come you had to ask about cutting damn foam?  Plus bragging about a headliner and door panels is retarded when from the pics you posted with the swirl fabric, all you had to do was spray them.  Wow, spraying and covering is tough stuff!  spraying glue makes you a pro!  So keep talking little boy.  However the top looks really good though, but I think it would look better in cloth.  Thats just my opinion.  I did my own too, but I like how you put all the chrome trim on it, that looks pretty classy.  :thumbsup: (no point in just being an asshole back to you if you do good work...)
> *


ive been on this job for almost 6 months when was i complaining?if you read back a couple replys i said "i am in no way a pro".Thats just all i had pics of,yes it was pretty simple,but i will have pics of my full middle console hand built by me,my custom back seat,and my door panels.Your doing your thing with that interior,i know its not easy,on my caprice this is the 4th interior on it in about a year and a half.Every single time i did it its gotten better and better and i learn more techniques.practice makes perfect,always be ready for criticizm.When i did my first one everyone thought it was the shit but i wasnt satisfied i knew i could do better,same with the second and third.now its gotten to the point were im getting everything perfect the first time.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

okay. I'm done arguing though. It was read back a while, and sorry for being an asshole. Can I see some pics of your stuff? I saw the red interior, but I havent seen much else. I was impressed with the vinyl top though!


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Will get them asap


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Mar 6 2007, 01:38 PM~7420105
> *I am in no way a proffesional,yeah i asked but now i know,and i know you did it wrong,your not supposed to sew down the biscuits you idiot,cant you see that it looks like crap,looks like you got it on sale from the dollar store.heres what it should look like...notice the difference?
> 
> 
> ...


yeah you idiot,you built youre custom seats wrong!!! hahaha, you kow theres a million different ways to do everything. Trust me, I'm around the shit all day long. Just because it has a name attached to it doesnt mean its one certain way.

me, personally, i dont like my pleats coming untucked every time i get out of my car. and i like the deep groove and squared biscuit look. Its like me looking at the yellow velvelt in that car and saying "Look at all those wrinkles!! that suck!!" just because i work with skin tight 'hard look' vinyl all day long.

by the way, slEasy E sucks and died of butt aids.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 12 2007, 07:17 PM~7464478
> *yeah you idiot,you built youre custom seats wrong!!! hahaha, you kow theres a million different ways to do everything. Trust me, I'm around the shit all day long. Just because it has a name attached to it doesnt mean its one certain way.
> 
> me, personally, i dont like my pleats coming untucked every time i get out of my car. and i like the deep groove and squared biscuit look.  Its like me looking at the yellow velvelt in that car and saying "Look at all those wrinkles!! that suck!!" just because i work with skin tight 'hard look' vinyl all day long.
> ...


yeah, what he said! :roflmao:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 12 2007, 07:17 PM~7464478
> *yeah you idiot,you built youre custom seats wrong!!! hahaha, you kow theres a million different ways to do everything. Trust me, I'm around the shit all day long. Just because it has a name attached to it doesnt mean its one certain way.
> 
> me, personally, i dont like my pleats coming untucked every time i get out of my car. and i like the deep groove and squared biscuit look.  Its like me looking at the yellow velvelt in that car and saying "Look at all those wrinkles!! that suck!!" just because i work with skin tight 'hard look' vinyl all day long.
> ...


First off those arent my seats you loser unless your talking to redghost.Sure there are "millions" of ways to do things but very few RIGHT ways.Next time you speak adress me as god you mark ass trick.Basing this theory on the way you worded your sentences that you are some lost child from the bike section who happened to reply in this topic.Eazy E did so much for lowriding,you have no clue.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Mar 13 2007, 09:01 PM~7472625
> *First off those arent my seats you loser unless your talking to redghost.Sure there are "millions" of ways to do things but very few RIGHT ways.Next time you speak adress me as god you mark ass trick.Basing this theory on the way you worded your sentences that you are some lost child from the bike section who happened to reply in this topic.Eazy E did so much for lowriding,you have no clue.
> *


sounds like someone really knows how to make friends. :uh: Plus I dont know of anything Eazy E did for lowriding... As of publicizing lowriding through music, I'de say Lil Rob did that the most I know of. And Sorry for telling you this, but Andrew buttsechsowned you.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 14 2007, 10:02 AM~7475756
> *sounds like someone really knows how to make friends.  :uh:  Plus I dont know of anything Eazy E did for lowriding...  As of publicizing lowriding through music, I'de say Lil Rob did that the most I know of.  And Sorry for telling you this, but Andrew buttsechsowned you.
> *


Eazy E's the reason I got into lowriding,He basically gave the 64 its name.You have no clue either you no talent loser.You'll be cruisin one day and them cheap little boat seats will snap off and you will hit a tree or something.With your FWD Caddy,does it even have juice?have you ever owned a car with juice?You prolly think your all gangster driving through your little shit town while all the fat slobs of wisconsin stare at you,with your hat tipped to the side trying to be all hard when in reality your a studio gangster,its people like you who should get virtually slapped for acting hard trying to be a lowrider when you have no idea what one is.Enough said...


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Mar 14 2007, 09:04 PM~7480344
> *Eazy E's the reason I got into lowriding,He basically gave the 64 its name.You have no clue either you no talent loser.You'll be cruisin one day and them cheap little boat seats will snap off and you will hit a tree or something.With your FWD Caddy,does it even have juice?have you ever owned a car with juice?You prolly think your all gangster driving through your little shit town while all the fat slobs of wisconsin stare at you,with your hat tipped to the side trying to be all hard when in reality your a studio gangster,its people like you who should get virtually slapped for acting hard trying to be a lowrider when you have no idea what one is.Enough said...
> *


Yes, I have juiced cars. I had a 83 cutlass euro'ed out with juice. ANd I do not claim to be a gangster and I never have. You're the fuckin ****** throwin around eazy-e's name, using all that "Mark ass bitch" slang. fuckin puttana. And how the fuck will my seats snap? huh? you have no idea what your talking about. Lil punk piccolo. Prolly still livin with your madre drinkin out her titty.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

and eazy-e sucks. He only talks about killing people, and has a crappy flow.


Got damn, I'm glad ya'll set it off.
Used to be hard, now you're just wet and soft.
First you was down with the AK,
and now I see you on a video with Michel'le?
Lookin' like straight bozos.
I saw it comin', that's why I went solo.
And kept on stompin', 
when ya'll mothafuckers moved straight outta Compton.
Livin' with the whites, one big house,
and not another ***** in site.
I started off with too much cargo,
dropped four ****** now I'm makin' all the dough.
White man just rulin'.
The ****** With Attitudes -- who ya foolin'?
Ya'll ****** just phony,
I put that on my mama and my dead homeys.
Yella Boy's on your team, so you're losin';
Ay yo Dre, stick to producin'.
Callin' me Arnold, but you Been-a-dick;
Eazy E saw your ass and went in it quick.
You got jealous when I got my own company,
but I'm a man, and ain't nobody helpin' me.
Tryin' to sound like Amerikkka's Most,
you could yell all day but you don't come close.
Cuz you know I'm the one that flown,
ya done run 100 miles, but you still got one to go.
With the L-E-N-C-H M-O-B, and ya'll disgrace the C-P-T.
Cuz you're gettin' fucked out your green by a white boy,
with no vaseline...

[Refrain] 
[L.L. sample:] "Now you're gettin' done without vaseline..." [3x]
[Biz Markie sample:] "Damn, it feels good to see people...on it"

The bigger the cap, the bigger the peelin',
who gives a fuck about a punk-ass villain?
You're gettin' fucked real quick, 
and Eazy's dick, is smellin' like MC Ren's shit.
Tried to tell you a year ago,
but Willie D told me to let a hoe be a hoe, so
I couldn't stop you from gettin' ganked,
now let's play big-bank-take-little-bank.
Tried to dis Ice Cube, it wasn't worth it
cuz the broomstick fit your ass so perfect.
Cut my hair and I'll cut them balls,
cuz I heard you're, like, givin' up the drawers.
Gang-banged by your manager, fella, 
gettin' money out your ass, like a mothafuckin' Ready Teller.
Givin' up the dollar bills,
now they got the Villain with a purse and high-heels.
So don't believe what Ren say,
cuz he's goin' out like Kunte Kinte,
but I got a whip for ya Toby;
used to be my homey, now you act like you don't know me.
It's a case of divide-and-conquer,
cuz you let a Jew break up my crew.
House ***** gotta run and hide,
yellin' Compton, but you moved to Riverside.
So don't front, MC Ren, cuz I remember when you drove a B 2-10.
Broke as a mothafuckin' joke.
Let you on the scene to back up the Verse Team.
It ain't my fault, one ***** got smart,
and they rippin' your asshole apart.
By takin' your green, oh yeah,
the Villain does get fucked with no vaseline.

[Refrain scratched] 

I never have dinner with the President.
I never have dinner with the President.
I never have dinner with the President.
And when I see your ass again, I'll be hesitant.
Now I think you a snitch,
throw a house ***** in a ditch.
Half-pint bitch, fuckin' your homeboys.
You little maggot; Eazy E turned ******.
With your manager, fella,
fuckin' MC Ren, Dr. Dre, and Yella.
But if they were smart as me,
Eazy E would be hangin' from a tree.
With no vaseline, just a match and a little bit of gasoline.
Light 'em up, burn 'em up, flame on...
till that Jheri curl is gone.
On a permanent vacation, off the Massa plantation.
Heard you both got the same bank account,
dumb *****, what you thinkin' bout?
Get rid of that Devil real simple, put a bullet in his temple.
Cuz you can't be the ***** 4 Life crew 
with a white Jew tellin' you what to do.
Pullin' wools with your scams, now I gotta play the Silence of the Lambs.
With a midget who's a punk too,
tryin' to fuck me, but I'd rather fuck you.
Eric Wright, punk, always into somethin', gettin' fucked at night.
By Mista Shitpacker, bend over for the gotdamn cracker, no vaseline...


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 15 2007, 08:27 AM~7482741
> *and eazy-e sucks.  He only talks about killing people, and has a crappy flow.
> Got damn, I'm glad ya'll set it off.
> Used to be hard, now you're just wet and soft.
> ...


Thats hilarious,Cube got fucked first.Keep ridin them cheap as seats with the fucked up tuft.When someone is so hard headed theres only one way to learn...the hard way.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Mar 15 2007, 09:39 PM~7487611
> *Thats hilarious,Cube got fucked first.Keep ridin them cheap as seats with the fucked up tuft.When someone is so hard headed theres only one way to learn...the hard way.
> *


will do. Funny how you're the first person to diss. I'll be suprised if the seats break. Kinda hard with metal framing and grade 8 bolts.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 2 2007, 04:59 PM~7392295
> *NO, that is not a thumbs up.  Those kmart swivels are shit.  invest in good locking ones.  I'll have pics up of my swivel seats as soon as my camera works.  I fabricated my own.
> *


Who started this again?feel free to just shout out the answer when you know it.


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

SHUT UP both of yall works suck,

















































did that make it better?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Mar 17 2007, 11:52 PM~7499377
> *SHUT UP both of yall works suck,
> did that make it better?
> *


Watch out mr studio gangster might start on you...


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Mar 16 2007, 06:59 PM~7493240
> *Who started this again?feel free to just shout out the answer when you know it.
> *


by trying to help you buy giving you an opinion on kmart swivels, that was starting a fight? So I tell you Kmart swivels are bad, and you go and diss my work? No, you started it wiggs.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Mar 18 2007, 06:36 AM~7499958
> *Watch out mr studio gangster might start on you...
> *


coming from a ****** using a nethandle like EazyE10286. Yeah, that makes sense. :uh:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 19 2007, 06:35 AM~7505269
> *by trying to help you buy giving you an opinion on kmart swivels, that was starting a fight?  So I tell you Kmart swivels are bad, and you go and diss my work?  No, you started it wiggs.
> *


'
If you walk around thinkin your the best how can you improve?Every single interior out there is gonna get critisism weather its the best or the worst.I try to be my own worst critic so anything anyone says wont bother me.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 19 2007, 06:36 AM~7505272
> *coming from a ****** using a nethandle like EazyE10286.  Yeah, that makes sense.  :uh:
> *


What in gods name does that have to do with anything?Im keeping Eazye alive who are you keeping alive...Red Ghost?Im not even white you loser,ITALIAN,and dont fuck with cosa nostra


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Mar 19 2007, 08:42 AM~7505644
> *What in gods name does that have to do with anything?Im keeping Eazye alive who are you keeping alive...Red Ghost?Im not even white you loser,ITALIAN,and dont fuck with cosa nostra
> *


You sure looks white from that video of you rollin in the impala. And I'm italian too. You better whipe that cosa nostra talk out of your mouth, that shit is lame. givin our people a bad name... Plus anyone la cosa nostra would never admit to it or its existance. Nice job attore.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

HOLY SHIT YOU SOND LIKE SOME BITCHES FIGHTING OVER A MAN THAT DONT WANT EITHER OF THEM.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Mar 19 2007, 12:56 PM~7507123
> *HOLY SHIT YOU SOND LIKE SOME BITCHES FIGHTING OVER A MAN THAT DONT WANT EITHER OF THEM.
> *


 :roflmao: my man ain't yo baby's daddy! :roflmao:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Thats my brother in the impala,do you know what cosa nostra means?It means "This thing of ours" as in this thing of ours referring to lowriding in the midwest.biotch.your prolly sicilian part muli and shit.Im calabrese and you should know we dont fuck around.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Sooooooo, anyways back to the first post. Did you end up using those swivels from K-mart? If so, how'd they work out for you?

Also, not that it matters but i've read a lot of the stuff both of you have posted about in regards to interiors and have learned things from it, hopefully that will continue.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Mar 19 2007, 09:42 PM~7510813
> *Thats my brother in the impala,do you know what cosa nostra means?It means "This thing of ours" as in this thing of ours referring to lowriding in the midwest.biotch.your prolly sicilian part muli and shit.Im calabrese and you should know we dont fuck around.
> *


No, I'm not sicilian. If I was sicilian, I wouldn't claim to be italian. My grandfather's family came from naples in campania. And I'm definatly not part muli. anyway, I agree with cashmoneyspeed, so I will choose not to post in this topic anymore and stop this fight.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 20 2007, 06:43 AM~7512703
> *No, I'm not sicilian.  If I was sicilian, I wouldn't claim to be italian.  My grandfather's family came from naples in campania.  And I'm definatly not part muli.  anyway, I agree with cashmoneyspeed, so I will choose not to post in this topic anymore and stop this fight.
> *


Sounds like a plan,anyway i didnt get them in yet,had some complications with the subs in the back seat so i moved them to the trunk and need to come up with a back seat.i got my middle console in and my system set up,and my horn that plays the godather


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 20 2007, 05:43 AM~7512703
> *No, I'm not sicilian.  If I was sicilian, I wouldn't claim to be italian.  My grandfather's family came from naples in campania.  And I'm definatly not part muli.  anyway, I agree with cashmoneyspeed, so I will choose not to post in this topic anymore and stop this fight.
> *



i havent heard the word muli in years and who uses swirl or crushed velvet these days :thumbsdown:


----------



## 89CapriceOnThree (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Mar 23 2007, 06:26 PM~7539295
> *i havent heard the word muli in years and who uses swirl or crushed velvet these days  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------

